# For Wingshooter: Starship Flechettes



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Just a little video of me playing around with flechette bands on my +17" starship, inspired by Wingshooter and the super-cool starships he produces.






The darts weigh about 12 grams, so at 172fps you're looking at 12+ ft/lb of energy from about 10lb of draw weight. And that's in the cold, I expect those numbers to rise by a lot once it warms up.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good stuff, MJ!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Pretty cool! Man, I can't wait to do some flechette shooting!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Love it that gets the flechette where it looks a lot safer and man that first shot sounded like somebody hit that backstop with a hammer. I have got to try this. Thanks MJ


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Awesome video that power is crazy


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

No target is safe from the Starship "USS Flechette"!

I was shooting at my spinner target in the garage from 21' (which is a lot like shooting a handgun in your bathtub) and punched this one right through three layers of free hanging leather. It was funny to watch it spin around while so impaled :lol:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Now I know what to do with that 2nd Wingshooter starship :naughty:. Now I need to make some more flechettes (the right way).

Thanks for the info and all the great work

Todd


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

those are super sweet


----------

